# GPS tracking shoes



## notreadytoquit (Jan 11, 2010)

GPS shoes for Alzheimer's patients to hit US - Yahoo! News

I saw this article today and made me think: What if this kind of shoes can be used on our wayward spouses?


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

doubt you could get someone to wear these unless they are 70+


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

Almostrecovered said:


> doubt you could get someone to wear these unless they are 70+


or blind which in that case you probly don't need them.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

For the true oldster affect, they need velcro straps instead of laces.


----------

